# Favorite lenses for weddings



## bogleric (Jul 15, 2006)

I am interested in knowing what everyones favorites lenses are for weddings.

I am looking at getting some new lenses that are faster which are listed below.  I have considered third party in the past but never actually gone that route.
*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Canon Zoom Telephoto EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM Autofocus Lens
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Canon Zoom Wide Angle-Telephoto EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM Autofocus Lens[/FONT]*


My Current favorite is the 28 - 105 f/4 but there are some clear limitations to this.


----------



## thebeginning (Jul 15, 2006)

those two lenses are part of the 'terrific trio' (or whatever you want to call it) for weddings.  the 16-35 2.8, the 24-70 2.8, and the 70-200 2.8L IS.  you obviously should pick a lens depending on your style of shooting.  if you have a good longer range lens with a fairly large max aperture (like a 135 f2) and you don't really shoot long range very much, then the 70-200IS might not be that important.  I was skeptical about the IS being that great until I tried it.  it is amazing.  i've had keepers from shooting at 200mm at 1/30th, which is incredible.  i would strongly recommend the 70-200IS if you know you'll shoot long range.  

what other lenses do you have?


----------



## bogleric (Jul 15, 2006)

I have an 18-55 kit lens which I never use.  I think it feels cheap and doesn't perform all that well.

I also have a 28-105 USM that is f3.5-4.5, not an L, but when a flash can be used is actually quite sharp and performs well.  I like the versatile range of the zoom.  Then I have a 75 - 300 which I only use for outdoor photography, mainly when I am out hiking in the woods.  This is the USM and not the crappy one, but not an L either.  Doesn't perform very well above 200mm, but it was not so expensive and therefore good to wander with in the woods.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 15, 2006)

For zoom lenses...those are two of the best.  I've been told by many that the 24-70 F2.8 L is _*the*_ wedding lens.  Although it might be a bit long on your camera (I assume it's a Rebel/XT/20D/30D).  An alternative to that lens would be the EF-S 17-55 F2.8 IS.  

It's said to be nearly as sharp as an 'L' lens and it's got the benefit of a constant wide aperture and IS.  Although IS on a lens that short is not as big a benefit as it on longer lenses.  The major drawback to this lens is that it's an *EF-S* and will only fit the cameras I listed.  It will not work on a full frame digital, should you one day decide to upgrade.  That's a big drawback for a lens that is quite expensive.


----------



## elsaspet (Jul 16, 2006)

I love the fisheye, the 85 mm, and the 70-200 for the ceremony, but the 35 mm, the 50 mm, and the fish for receptions.


----------



## Alison (Jul 16, 2006)

I currently use the following:
-20mm
-100mm Macro
-50mm
-70-200 2.8L IS

I would say that nearly all of them get used at every wedding. Love the macro for the detail shots and the DOF is very nice. The 20mm I use for scene setting at the church and for larger groups. The 70-200 I use during the ceremony to get close ups when I can't be close and the 50mm gets the most use for small group formals and the reception.


----------



## darin3200 (Jul 16, 2006)

I used to use a 50mm f/1.4 but I like the 85mm f/1.8 much more. I love that lens. 

I have a 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5 but for that range I prefer the 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS. 

Sometimes an EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 16, 2006)

24-70mm 2.8 L for most shots (90%), 70-200mm 2.8 L IS for some, 50mm 1.8 - just got (haven't shot a wedding since I got it but am TOTALLY looking forward to using it since it's an awesome lens and a Sigma 17-35mm 2.8 for those really wide shots (a few per wedding)


----------



## markc (Jul 16, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> I used to use a 50mm f/1.4 but I like the 85mm f/1.8 much more. I love that lens.


I didn't do many weddings, but those are the two I used the most. But then I use them 99+% of the time anyway.


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 16, 2006)

50mm/1.4 and 24/1.4.

I'd like to add an 85mm soon.


----------



## markc (Jul 16, 2006)

I should add that it was when I was doing film. If I were doing weddings now with my digital, I'd want at least a 35mm.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 17, 2006)

I use my Sigma 18-50 f/2.8, Sigma 28 f/1.8, and Canon 85 f/1.8 the most.  I've been very happy with the Sigma lenses (that 28mm will close focus at about 4 cm.).  There is no doubt in my mind that they are as sharp as similar lenses made by Canon.  The only issue may be that some folks say they don't auto-focus as well as Canon lenses, but that's a moot point for me as I hate Canon AF, and have installed manual focus screens in my 20D's.  When I have tried them out on AF, it didn't seem to me to do any worse job than the Canon brand lenses do.


----------

